# Rib Cage. (need critique)



## InTheViewFinder (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I was experimenting with layers in photoshop. I need critique on the outcome of this picture. I don't know if its too much or what else I could do with this picture in the layers. I just need a little help with this photo. 
Thank you for looking.


----------



## acaldwell (Sep 25, 2007)

it may just be me, but i can't see the image. ??


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry it was coming out really big for some reason and I had to resize it.


----------



## wdahm519 (Sep 25, 2007)

Im new here but I saw this under the BnW threads since thats what Im focusing on for the next several months. 

I wanted to add that the photo itself is somewhat blurry, and could use some sharpness to add impact.  I like the composure, however with your shadow (I assume its you), it darkens it a little bit too much for the type of photo that it is.  Since you have a backdrop of middle grey, you want to stay away from colors that mix with each other such as dark grey and darker grey.  The bones should really stand out against the backdrop.

So overall, I like the shot, I just dont like the slightly blurriness, and I would suggest boasting the whiteness of the rib cage in contrast to the middle grey backdrop.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you for your opinion. I will go back and edited this photo. What shadow? Oh in the middle of the rib cage? If thats where your talking about, it's some kind of rubber on it. I agree with you it is dark.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay so I went back and edited it so thats it's lighter. 







Or 









So I edited the first one but I didn't know if it was light enough and the second one I don't if it's too bright. 

I also sharpen the photo but it still looks blurry.


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the second brighter one is the most interesting. It's starting to look like something other than what it is and makes you think a little more about the image.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you ga_shooter


----------



## cheezit (Sep 26, 2007)

I like the 2nd brighter one as well, but it seems like they're all still out of focus. 

Was this from a digital camera, or did you scan in a print from film?


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Sep 26, 2007)

I took this with a digital camera. 
I had to rush a little bit to take the photos so that kinda sucked and didn't help much.



Here is another photo I took of the same skeleton. 












Thank you for looking.


----------



## wdahm519 (Sep 26, 2007)

I definitely like the second one.  Most of the problems I mentioned in my previous post you hit spot on.  The blurriness probably will hard to be able to get rid of completely, but hey, part of it is natural so oh well.

I really like the bright contrast of the bones vs. the backdrop.

By the way, I really like the second picture you took at well (with the lower jaw).  Bones definitely came out more in this one.  Any chance you have an umbrella or something to bounce the light up towards the nose and jaw, its getting a little shadow because of its angle.  

Really neat though.

You could try setting up a backdrop somewhere further off, and putting the skeleton in focus and the back drop out of focus.  That technique could be implemented well here because of all the intricacies in the bones and structure.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you wdahm519 for your critique, comments, and all the different techniques that will be very helpful.

I will try them if I get a chance to go back and take pictures of this skeleton.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 26, 2007)

InTheViewFinder said:


> I took this with a digital camera.
> I had to rush a little bit to take the photos so that kinda sucked and didn't help much.
> 
> Here is another photo I took of the same skeleton.



Cool photos. Need some work, but it looks like you're getting it handled.

Is that a plastic fork?  Archaeo/forensic dig, or fancy diner/picnic?


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Sep 27, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Cool photos. Need some work, but it looks like you're getting it handled.
> 
> Is that a plastic fork?  Archaeo/forensic dig, or fancy diner/picnic?




Wait what I'm confused??


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 27, 2007)

InTheViewFinder said:


> Wait what I'm confused??


 
Down by the skeleton's right shoulder, there's something that looks like a black plastic fork.


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Sep 27, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Down by the skeleton's right shoulder, there's something that looks like a black plastic fork.



Well I think I see it.  

I guess it's just metal rods to keep it together. 

It really does look like a plastic fork.


----------

